# The Rat Manhood Picture Thread



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello Chaps and Chapesses...

It is I !!! The great Carolina the rat testicle finder...
(That kinda didn't rhyme)

Anyway... it's just a laugh don't take it too seriously PETA :whistling2:

Here is the opportunity to post pictures of your male rats genitalia
Lets see if we can find the rat with the biggest balls on RFUK

I will happily make that rat an official certificate, and badge to go in your signature...

Here is what I am looking for in your photo submissions

These are balls:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

ohboy... has someone been looking at www.ratballs.com again?

I'll have to see if I can get a photo of Scrude's rear bumper.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

oh my god wow, hahaha i had no idea there was a site devoted to my cause haha!! xxx


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

Errol ..showing off his family jewels!


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

hahaha wow what a star he is !!! he certainly has some nads to be proud of !! i love his little tummy patch <3 xxx


----------



## Timewarpbunny (Jan 1, 2009)

I want to join in! I have no pics of their jewels yet though! I'll ask Hubby when I get home to help me take some.... imagination that conversation! :whistling2:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

hahahaha! Definitely do it  "Darling, can you help me take a picture of my rats testicles so i can post them online?":flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*LMAO* Will see about getting some pics


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

And you say you dont have a ratball fetish Cari:whistling2: Maybe BBC news could interview you about this hun:rotfl:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

right..... this is a very odd thread


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

roffffll "snail rescue is in trouble over rat porn charges" haha think of the headlines xxx


----------



## Timewarpbunny (Jan 1, 2009)

elliottreed said:


> roffffll "snail rescue is in trouble over rat porn charges" haha think of the headlines xxx


PMSL!!!! *is really hoping that nobody is going to check the server at work today to check what i've been looking at on the internet*


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Timewarpbunny said:


> PMSL!!!! *is really hoping that nobody is going to check the server at work today to check what i've been looking at on the internet*


Tools>Delete Private Data>Delete  :lol2:

I will have a pic of Reggie's heart shaped belly patches somewhere that show his nuts quite well lmbo :lol2:


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

Heres Busters gonads!! ~erm,why is it only me with an abundance of pics with rat testes??? im seriously worried about myself now!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

A 'multitude' of 'oddballs'!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

omg I don't believe this thread! I think if you gave them little porn star tashes they might look sexier? :mf_dribble:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Is it wrong that I came on to look even though I knew what I'd see :blush: :lol2::lol2:

Jo


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

I think its a marvellous thread!!.I see ratballs everyday so im desensitised though!


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

will get some pictures of my boys bits later daughter as just seen me trying to take some pictures and well can't say what she said as this is not the over 18's


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> Is it wrong that I came on to look even though I knew what I'd see :blush: :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Jo



and me, I couldn't help myself.....i only get to see mr wibbles balls in real life :lol2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> and me, I couldn't help myself.....i only get to see *mr wibbles* balls in real life :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:His name says it all doesn't it :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Jo


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

i am most impressed that singlestick has taken these pictures and has an abundance of rat porn! haha

and christ saxon that naked in the middle, he's a big boy! haha
xxxxx


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> :lol2::lol2:His name says it all doesn't it :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Jo



:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

saxon said:


> A 'multitude' of 'oddballs'!!!!!!!!!!!


 

That ones Hilarious!


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

:eek4::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> That ones Hilarious!


That pic is from ages ago the nakeds were only young then!!!!!!


----------



## Nutty_Netti (Dec 9, 2008)

*Cari!!!*

I thought you were joking this morning....
Not fair though, my rats are only babies!!!!
Cari - getting 2 female Guenther Voles tomorrow....look out for the sha**ing then....
:devil:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

do i need to pre-empt you with a Gunther Vole shagging thread ? hehe thanks for today nett xxxx


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

i have 4 other pairs to post but im rationing them to keep this thread going!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm so excited!!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> I'm so excited!!!! :mf_dribble:


Right, Iz officially scared of you :help: :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

Jo


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

so far it's a toss up between erroll and saxon's naked i think  but i'll hold back judging until we've got 10 entires  haha xxx


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Jd flashing his bits as a little one!



















and sparky giving his a little bit of....erm cleaning


----------



## abisnail (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm Abi, I'm 30 and I like looking at pictures of rats testicles on the internet.


----------



## Nutty_Netti (Dec 9, 2008)

abisnail said:


> I'm Abi, I'm 30 and I like looking at pictures of rats testicles on the internet.


 Well - you're certainly in the right place!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cari has certainly got us all involved!!!!!!
WELL DONE CARI :whip:
And Cari - no Guenther bonking thread please!!!
LOL


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

abisnail said:


> I'm Abi, I'm 30 and I like looking at pictures of rats testicles on the internet.


I don't even keep rats and yet I can't stay out of this thread :blush: :lol2:

Jo


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

With apologies to Stinglestick.I couldn't resist it.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: Fenny that made me wet myself laughing:lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

eeeeeeeee Rat balls!!!


I remember working in the petshop and it being a warm day, all the male rats lying about like the lazy males that they are. When a customer shouted 'THAT RATS GOT A TUMOUR!!!'

Before I even had chance to answer, a regular Customer turned round and said 'No love, them are his Tesicles! Didn't you do biology at school?'


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> eeeeeeeee Rat balls!!!
> 
> 
> I remember working in the petshop and it being a warm day, all the male rats lying about like the lazy males that they are. When a customer shouted 'THAT RATS GOT A TUMOUR!!!'
> ...



Unfortunately a lass at our local pets at home had a male rat mixed in with the females and when I pointed it out claimed it just had a tumor...but that it wasn't causing a problem :bash:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

All I can say is that if human 'doddies' were of the same proportion as rat 'doddies' are, men would wear skirts or very baggs trousers and someone would have invented a 'doddie' bra.


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

It's not mine, but it looks like a scrotum...


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> With apologies to Stinglestick.I couldn't resist it.


Thats my new screen saver!!! thankyou!! hahahahahah!


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

As promised,here is yet another ratgoolies pic.This is Ben,i adopted him from pets at home.He was kept on his own and his owner became 'allergic' to him.He is in with Ruben,Willow and Fidget ,hes the smallest but most dominant one!..You can see why..


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

jesus, ben has even bigger balls !!!!!!

haha i love the pic fen, and definitely, i can really see a market for rat googly protectors!! amyboo and co could start making tiny rat pouches?
haha im just kidding

this thread is a lot of fun
fenny's edit of errol is priceless haha  !!!

xxxxxx

p.s. kate, i won't say what i think of pets at home, but they are certainly not the rats boll:censor:ks


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

cervantes said:


> It's not mine, but it looks like a scrotum...


as far as i can see that mole rat only counts for one ball so he's disqualified  xxx


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

elliottreed said:


> Hello Chaps and Chapesses...
> 
> It is I !!! The great Carolina the rat testicle finder...
> (That kinda didn't rhyme)
> ...


You realise this sort of animal related obsession is illegal in the UK don't you? :whistling2:
You really need to live in Holland! Sicko :lol2:


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Goes in hunt of some males rats to photograph shame the babies are only a few days old.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Haha i'm not a rat porn baron, Caz! lol xxx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

SiUK said:


> right..... this is a very odd thread


Well you only have to look to see who started it to know that it isn't that odd at all!!! :lol2:

Cari - you are barmy!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Just found this on google and thought it was appropriate:whistling2:

*10 funny things bucks do with their goolies* 
1. Dip them in the water bowl to cool off. 
2. Lick them in front of guests. 
3. Use them as pee paint rollers. 
4. Hang them off the edge of hammocks so that's all you can see of the rat. 
5. Drag them through the food dish. 
6. Rest them on the heads of other rats. 
7. Sit them down on your bare legs so that it feels all warm and you think they've peed on you. 
8. Ensure they're always able to be seen in photographs. 
9. Dangle them off the edge of shelves during hot weather to catch the breeze. 
10. Get food scraps stuck to them.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

LOL! so true shell that's hilarious xxx


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

feorag said:


> Well you only have to look to see who started it to know that it isn't that odd at all!!! :lol2:
> 
> Cari - you are barmy!!! :lol2:



but you all know you love me hahaha  ! xx


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

cervantes said:


> It's not mine, but it looks like a scrotum...


OMG where did you find that pic of my ex husband!!!! :eek4:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> OMG where did you find that pic of my ex husband!!!! :eek4:


 
We never used to be married to the same person did we:whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: You two are awful!!!


----------



## housecat (Oct 14, 2007)

OMG!! I don't keep rats but felt compelled to come and look:blush: Think if I ever get rats I will get females:lol2:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

this little boy is only about 6 weeks old and already walks like a cowboy due to the abnormal size of his packet :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's not rat balls - that's gotta be a balloon up his bum!! :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Just found this on google and thought it was appropriate:whistling2:


 
And whattt shell was you actualy looking up on google:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

ladyboid said:


> this little boy is only about 6 weeks old and already walks like a cowboy due to the abnormal size of his packet :lol2:


I thought he was bouncing on a space hopper!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

stinglestick said:


> I thought he was bouncing on a space hopper!!


:roll2MSL!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

stinglestick said:


> Thats my new screen saver!!! thankyou!! hahahahahah!


 I'm so glad you weren't upset.


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I'm so glad you weren't upset.


Why would i be upset!!? its hilarious!!!







As Promised,heres yet another rat from my adopted rat tribe.This is Fidget,looking quite frankly,shocked and appalled at my taking a picture of his privates!!!~his are rather modest compared to Bens though!!


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

Here is Willow,he cant see very well and bumps into things.Luckily he hasnt got the hassle of dragging oversized bolls around with him too!!


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

crikey your rats massive! :eek4:

(and i mean the rodent!!!)


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

some of my rats are rather large aye,i also have some teeny weeny girls..Grace my smallest looks like a little midget next to Ruben~my biggest.. I have a right old motley bunch of rodents!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

DementisMulier said:


> crikey your rats massive! :eek4:
> 
> (and i mean the rodent!!!)


 This is where literacy helps. It should read:
"Crikey, your rat's massive" using the ' as the missing letter 'i' as in' "your rat is massive", as opposed to rats without the ' which would indicate a plural as in "your rats are massive".

Sorry for being so pedantic. I just have a 'thing' about good grammar.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

stinglestick said:


> some of my rats are rather large aye,i also have some teeny weeny girls..Grace my smallest looks like a little midget next to Ruben~my biggest.. I have a right old motley bunch of rodents!


I just love big fat squidgy ratty boyses.
As to the caption, it seems that people seem easily offended and get upset about little things. I never quite know if the picture owner will get upset and think that I was taking the mickey which I wasn't. It really did look like he was being tickled and because I'm not quite the 'full ticket' I could practically hear his speaking in a high pitched but husky and breathless voice from laughing too hard, that he'd piddle himself if you didn't stop.
I am very pleased you liked it.:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I dont see why people would be offended Pam your captions are really good and so funny:lol2:


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I just love big fat squidgy ratty boyses.
> As to the caption, it seems that people seem easily offended and get upset about little things. I never quite know if the picture owner will get upset and think that I was taking the mickey which I wasn't. It really did look like he was being tickled and because I'm not quite the 'full ticket' I could practically hear his speaking in a high pitched but husky and breathless voice from laughing too hard, that he'd piddle himself if you didn't stop.
> I am very pleased you liked it.:2thumb:


Errol loves his tummy and neck being scratched.If you look closely you'll see his expression, call me a bit mad,but that is a smile if ever i saw one!!I have it as my screen saver as it captured the moment brilliantly!! .My 3 sons love it too!!







As for the diversity of rat size...Heres Ruben and Grace,Grace is 2 years old..Ruben is about 9 mths old.I like the more robust male rats myself.Grace is wonderful though,my Oh has her asleep in his beard most evenings!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I dont see why people would be offended Pam your captions are really good and so funny:lol2:


 Well obviously I think they are funny :lol2:
But I seem to have the knack of causing offence where none was ever intended sometimes :whistling2:
So either it's 'me' or some people are ultra sensitive. Hence the apology in case Stingle was one of the sensitive types.


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Well obviously I think they are funny :lol2:
> But I seem to have the knack of causing offence where none was ever intended sometimes :whistling2:
> So either it's 'me' or some people are ultra sensitive. Hence the apology in case Stingle was one of the sensitive types.


noooo!! i have the skin of a pachyderm!!


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

Good afternoon girls n boys of the rat bollock world : victory::lol2: 

ive just read the whole thread and ive had a good laugh! a realy good one.

Stingles i think your winning your rats have some impressive knackers. 

only if i still had my pet rats  they lived a good 4-5 years each! R.I.P Rex you had some massive balls


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

7109 said:


> Good afternoon girls n boys of the rat bollock world : victory::lol2:
> 
> ive just read the whole thread and ive had a good laugh! a realy good one.
> 
> ...


My rats have all exceeded the 'expected 'life span of a rodent too..I think my Bens knackers are the biggest ive seen in many a year..Not dismissing your Rexs contribution whilst he was alive~god bless you and your gigantic goolies Rex x


----------



## Triggy (Jan 14, 2009)

Slightly off track, but my hamster has got a massive set! Everyone who see's him comments on the size of his balls. Lucky hamster :lol2:


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

Triggy said:


> Slightly off track, but my hamster has got a massive set! Everyone who see's him comments on the size of his balls. Lucky hamster :lol2:


pictures!!!!! hamster hair balls!


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

i dont mind captions being put on my pictures  its the sort of thing i sometimes do on other peoples piccys :whistling2:


----------



## Triggy (Jan 14, 2009)

stinglestick said:


> pictures!!!!! hamster hair balls!


I'll get a pic tonight! Maybe my hamster could win this competition over the rats :rotfl:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

what about mr wibble? he's got a nice set? i know he's a dog but his nick name has been little rat on occasion :whistling2:


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

stinglestick said:


> My rats have all exceeded the 'expected 'life span of a rodent too..I think my Bens knackers are the biggest ive seen in many a year..Not dismissing your Rexs contribution whilst he was alive~god bless you and your gigantic goolies Rex x


 
awww Yeah Rex lived til he was nearly 5 then had to be put down and lara his girl friend died literaly a month later. ive had a few rats since but they dont cut it compared to him. biggest albino rat i ever did see lol yours are huge yes probaly bigger bear in mind i was younger back then :no1:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

More pics guys!!! Don't make me get Ronald out! Haha... I've decided Graham and I aren't allowed to enter, bit biased  So come on googlies!!!

In other teste related news...
My cat Mister is being castrated on Wednesday morning
There's a nice image for you  Haha xxx


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

That's it... i'm getting Ronald's out...


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

elliottreed said:


> That's it... i'm getting Ronald's out...


he has a beauty spot!!!


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Haha he does indeed, he also has a heart on his back! hehe xxx


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> This is where literacy helps. It should read:
> "Crikey, your rat's massive" using the ' as the missing letter 'i' as in' "your rat is massive", as opposed to rats without the ' which would indicate a plural as in "your rats are massive".
> 
> Sorry for being so pedantic. I just have a 'thing' about good grammar.


I think when she clarified 'I mean the rodent !' she was referring to it sounding like she had commented on the size of the poster's vagina, rat being one of those gorgeous slang words for female genitals, haha.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Wow a blast from the past this was January. Im sure its just Fenwomans sense of humour she can be very dry:lol2:


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

saxon said:


> A 'multitude' of 'oddballs'!!!!!!!!!!!


look at them they cant fit on that looks like they are going to fall off :lol2: ratty people are you not getting any at home hehehe
rats have them so do men! hehhehe but they just look like they are showing of in that photo they need some pants on 
lol i dont really look at my rats balls i dont see the need to! but what ever takes your fancy!


----------

